# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  The MAD Cartographer | Portfolio

## The MAD Cartographer

Hi everyone, I'm Alex, I'm The MAD Cartographer; the MAD stands for Map-A-Day on account of me releasing a new D&D/Fantasy battlemap every day (as well as variations). I only started up at the beginning of May and today I released my first Poster sized map (44"x32"), four times bigger than my daily 22x16 standard maps. Figured I'd share the last 24 hours labour here, and if you're interested you can download this map, as well as all my other free ones, from my Patreon. Hope you all find some use out of them!



www.patreon.com/themadcartographer

----------


## Hermit

the number of rocks on, in, and around that eye make me extremely uncomfortable. that being said, it looks awesome and is a really rad idea for a map! thanks for sharing and welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## The MAD Cartographer

Thanks Hermit, I like how the rocks get to you, but the giant hooked chains keeping the eyelids open you're absolutely fine with  :Very Happy: 

Here's my latest poster map!

*The Lair of the Serpent King*

----------


## The MAD Cartographer

Hey all!

The Frozen Temple is the first free map from this month’s 5 Room Dungeons theme, where I’ll be making ten new 16x22 one-shot style dungeons that can be dropped into your campaign. You can download the free version of this map now from my Patreon:

www.patreon.com/themadcartographer

This frozen temple map would sit perfectly in an arctic based campaign location, the variants include both a lava based Forge Temple to the Theros god Purphoros, and a cultist lair of 1000 Candles!

Hope you enjoy!

----------


## XCali

I have to applaud. This type of quality maps with a single days work? Very nice.  :Wink:

----------


## The MAD Cartographer

Thanks XCali. I spend time making my assets first for a theme, then I can put the maps together *a lot* quicker, but yeh, in general the maps take a day  :Smile:  Speaking of, here's my next one!



Bloodmines is my newest free map from this month’s 5 Room Dungeons theme, where I’ll be making new 16x22 one-shot style dungeons all month that can be dropped into your campaign. You can download the free version of this map now from my Patreon:

https://www.patreon.com/themadcartographer

The Bloodmines offers a delve into a mysterious mine with two seclded secret areas; one behind a rock cave-in and the other through a small pool that leads into a room with a gate that leads into some unknown abyss!

Hope you enjoy!

----------


## Bogie

Some very cool maps Alex!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Redrobes

A map a day is quite a challenging time scale but these examples that your providing are really awesome. These blood mines are really spectacular.

----------


## VincentLaw

> Hi everyone, I'm Alex, I'm The MAD Cartographer; the MAD stands for Map-A-Day on account of me releasing a new D&D/Fantasy battlemap every day (as well as variations). I only started up at the beginning of May and today I released my first Poster sized map (44"x32"), four times bigger than my daily 22x16 standard maps. Figured I'd share the last 24 hours labour here, and if you're interested you can download this map, as well as all my other free ones, from my Patreon. Hope you all find some use out of them!
> 
> 
> 
> www.patreon.com/themadcartographer




Could I use it for a commercial game?

----------


## The MAD Cartographer

Hey VincentLaw, sorry only just saw your post. Yeh I've no problem people using my maps for paid games, enjoy! Whilst you're at it....



The beginning of November marked 6 months since I decided to take the plunge and launch my Patreon making fantasy battlemaps, thanks to the amazing support I get from my patrons I’ve been able to do something I absolutely love and make a living out of it.
In the last 6 months I’ve released a bunch of free maps, many you may have seen on here, many which may have slipped through the net, but I’ve put together every free map that I’ve ever released and made them available in a single download.

Each map is available in 140ppi resolution, perfect for VTT use, and they’re available in squared, hex and even gridless versions. You can download your preferred grid type from my *Patreon post*. I hope you all enjoy them!
Thanks again to everyone who has supported me so far and I hope you enjoy my maps!

Much love!

----------


## The MAD Cartographer

The Gulthias Tree from Curse of Strahd, which has no official map, so there we go! Currently working on Curst of Strahd and Rime of the Frostmaiden maps for Nov & December!

----------

